# Goat Kids With Diarrhea



## doneroamingacres (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a day old goat kids with diarrhea. They are sannen/nigerian dwarf cross, they are both does. They may have born in the rain if not they were out in the rain for a little bit. One girl has diarreah worse than her sister. They've been eating a few ounces of colostrum every few hours. The one is a little week and her back is arched. Any help would be appreaciated. Thank You


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

I would give them a squirt of Nutri Drench. Or couple of ccs Pepto Bismol...do they have a temp? Others will be along to give you more ideas...is it really diahrea or it it loose black stool they do the first day or so?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

What do you mean by "the runs" ?? Because a newborn's "berries" will be different than that of an older kid/goat. First after birth their "berries" may be like tar. Then they can start looking goopy yellowish orange like mustard. THEN they progress into "berries." All this is normal. 

If it IS Scours ~ Pepto has worked WONDERS for my goats ! I've used it a couple times, and it always takes care of it FAST. I've never used it on newborns though ... the youngest that I've needed to use it on was 10 weeks old.
I don't see why it would hurt though. 

As for the hunching ~ are you sure the hunched one is eating well ? ALot of times they'll get "hunched" when they're really hungry. Another thing could be colic.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, newborn baby poop is the consistency of tooth paste....and very normal, I would give them 2 pumps of NutriDrench and make sure the little one that's hunched up is eating. It takes a few days for the meconium to move thru there system and then usually after 5-6 days they make little yellow clumps of berries, then after a week or so when they start nibbling hay the berries will separate. As far as pepto goes, these kids are too young IMO to have anything medicinic introduced to their fragile systems.


----------



## my3kids (May 3, 2008)

:grouphug: I am just starting to raise goats and just recently purchased 3 two weeks old kids (1 buck and 2 does). I am bottle feeding them goat milk replacer about 20-24 oz. each twice a day. They seem to have a little bit of diahrea not excessive; I don't think, but I am not sure if this is normal or not. What should I do?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome my3kids. 

What you are experiencing is due to the large amounts of milk you are giving them at once. Switch to 3-4 times a day at 10 ounces each feeding. Also what milk replacer are you using? Did you switch them suddenly to replacer or were they on it when you got them?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Stacey said, that is a lot of milk. I usually feed kids 10-12 oz. 4 times a day when they are that age.


----------



## my3kids (May 3, 2008)

:grouphug: Thanks, I will cut back on the amount. They are starting to eat some hay now and a little bit of sweet lix. It is difficult for me to feed them 3-4 times a day when I work during the day. I feed them before I go to work and as soon as I get home. I could add another feeding at night before I go to bed but the # of hours between feedings would not be consistent. Sometimes I work evenings so then it wouldn't be a problem. However; when I do feed them they seem to be very humgry


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I understand. I have two bottle kids right now and they should be fed every 3 hours but sometimes it is going to be a 7 hour stretch as I work.

But try to add in another feeding or have someone come over (neighbor kid that you trust??) who can feed once during the day.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi and Welcome....I know the conflict with work schedules can interfere with babies, if you can bottle them b4 you leave then put there bottles in a tube sock suspended from the pen so that they have access to a mid day bottle, feed again when you get home and then before you go to bed. If you work 8-9 hours a day, you can easily transition them by giving them their bottles in the evening hours and making your work hours their "sleep" time as moms don't usually feed their kids at night. Make sure they have a pail of water and freechoice hay available at all times .

Example bottle feeding: 10oz each kid at 7 am( pretend this is the last bottle of the "night")

10 oz ea kid at 5pm or as soon as you get home, then another at 7pm and one at 10 or 11pm. As far as the replacer, if they stop getting diarrhea after you begin spacing bottles then stick with your water/powder formula, if they continue you may have to adjust the ratio.


----------



## my3kids (May 3, 2008)

:grouphug: Thanks for the great idea with the tube sock. I will try that.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There was a similar situation and another member suggested that, Kelebek replied to the post on Staceys quads with that info...I thought it was a good idea.


----------



## David1 (Jan 19, 2013)

My 2 week old has had diarrhea for 3 days now what should we do?
We also found worms in our hay, could that have anything to do with it?


----------

